# [Résolu] [Permissions] PureFTPD et l'accès à htdocs

## OXiDiUS

Bonjour,

Je souhaiterais accéder au répertoire htdocs via ftp.

Côté ftp, j'utilise PureFTPD, avec les utilisateurs virtuels dont l'un se nomme "apacheftp" et a pour répertoire : "/var/www/localhost/htdocs/"

Côté serveur web, j'utilise Apache 2.

En fait, mon utilisateur peut voir et télécharger les fichiers disponibles mais impossible d'en envoyer.

Voici les permissions de dossiers htdocs :

 *Quote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x 4 apache  root 4096 nov  2 13:58 htdocs

 

Il est donc normal que je n'ai pas accès en écriture et j'aimerais donc savoir comment faire (au mieux) pour créer un accès correcte.

Je ne sais pas si vous avez besoin d'autres informations.

Merci d'avance.

Bonne journée.

ps: j'ai trouvé deux solutions mais elles ne me paraissent pas très propre :

soit - chmod o+w sur htdocs

soit - chgrp 501 sur htdocs (501 est un utilisateur virtuel de pure ftpd) && chmod g+w sur htdocs

Qu'en pensez vous ?Last edited by OXiDiUS on Thu Nov 15, 2007 5:01 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## loopx

Moi je fais ca avec vsftpd mais le principe est le meme je suppose:

- 1 utilisateur "local" sur la machine, ce répertoire doit pouvoir accéder au repertoire htdocs (tu peux aussi jouer avec les groupes ...)

- il faut que les droits soit mis en écriture sur le répertoire htdocs (pour le user OU le groupe sinon, t'aura une permission refusée).

Mainatenant, pour un utilisateur virtuel, donc un user qui existe pas sur la machine, ben il faut mapper ce user_FTP à un user_LOCAL de manière a avoir le droit d'accès à ce fameux répertoire: htdocs ...

----------

## OXiDiUS

Bonjour,

Ok, alors je vais faire quelque chose comme ça :

- chgrp 501 sur htdocs 

(501 est un utilisateur virtuel de pure ftpd) 

- chmod g+w sur htdocs

Merci pour ton aide.

Bonne journée.

----------

## Bapt

Comment as tu créer ton user virtuel dans pure-ftpd (commande pure-pw ...) ?

Car il suffit que tu le map au user apache et c'est réglé.

----------

## geekounet

Salut !

Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## OXiDiUS

Bonsoir,

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Comment as tu créer ton user virtuel dans pure-ftpd (commande pure-pw ...) ?
> 
> Car il suffit que tu le map au user apache et c'est réglé.

 

Comme ceci : 

 *fr.gentoo-wiki.com wrote:*   

> pure-pw useradd TEST -u 501 -g 501 -d /var/rep_TEST

 

En ce qui concerne le mappage pourrais tu m'en dire plus ?

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci 

 

J'ai longuement hésité pour le choix du thème, celui là me semble correcte, non ?

Bonne soirée  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *OXiDiUS wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Salut !
> 
> Peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plait ? Merci  
> 
> J'ai longuement hésité pour le choix du thème, celui là me semble correcte, non ?

 

C'est correct  :Wink: 

----------

## Bapt

Tu fait déjà le mapping comme il faut, Test est mappé sur le user system 510. dans ton cas il serait intéressant de le mapper sur le user apache :

pure-pw useradd test -u apache -g apache -d /mon/chemin/vers/htdocs

Par exemple.

Ainsi quand test se connecte il est toute la manipulation de fichier est faite en tant que user apache.

----------

## OXiDiUS

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Tu fait déjà le mapping comme il faut, Test est mappé sur le user system 510. dans ton cas il serait intéressant de le mapper sur le user apache :
> 
> pure-pw useradd test -u apache -g apache -d /mon/chemin/vers/htdocs
> 
> Par exemple.
> ...

 

Ok, merci pour l'information (très utile).

Bonne journée.

----------

